

Death by Delete - edw519
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Death-by-Delete.aspx

======
noonespecial
It's funny. Just today I read that it was not uncommon for people 200 years
ago to die from toothaches. This story brought that immediately to mind. Just
ignoring something you don't really understand and hoping it won't be
important in the long run is often fatal.

------
juliusdavies
I think the story's a hoax.

~~~
metachris
probably it's made up, but things like these actually _do_ happen

